# Yellowing  fan leaves with brown spots and brown edges



## chronicman (Sep 19, 2006)

i have a plant that has a few leaves on it that are turning yellow and getting brown spots and brown edges and then falling off the plant. the plant is growing ewally fast and is producing a large bush. is it just using these leaves to get bigger. It seems to be in odd spots all over the plant some near the top bottom and some in the middle. any suggestions.
also wanted to know if anyone knew any natural way to reduce the smell of growing plants, this ones a stinker


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

flush flush flush


----------



## Tonto (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, I would say that you should probably flush it out. Sounds like nute burn or heat stress, or both. What other information about your grow can you provide to us?


----------



## chronicman (Sep 19, 2006)

the plant is about 3 feet tall inder 3 2900 lumen lights, it was a dead clone for about 2 months then i brounght it back and now its going good for about 2 months i have been using fertilizer maybe i over did it ill flush tonite and see what happens
thanks 

any suggestions to get rid of smell that wont cost anything or much


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

flush flush flush NOW, it's gonna take a while and you don't wanna wait any longer. even if you are tired go to it.
 get that plant and put it in the tub 
and run lots and lots of water thru it

it's the best medicine ever for sick plants, and you wanna repeat it in a few days.

 also give it some superthrive

Plants use some nutrients faster than others. After two weeks of using the same nutrient solution, the solution will no longer have a good balance. To avoid nutrition problems, empty the old solution every two weeks and start with fresh water and nutrients. 
Seaweed additives are a popular choice when it comes to trace nutrients and plant hormone supplements. Since Maxsea fertalizers are seaweed based fertalizers, these benefits are built in and no additional supplements are required for these two things. 
By carefully measuring the fertilizer when you mix up the nutrient solution, you can get away without the initial cost of an expensive TDS meter or EC meter as well. The best advice here would be to always top off your nutrient reservoir with 1/2 strength solution whenever it is a little low. Every two weeks, start over with fresh water and nutrients to avoid a nutrient imbalance in your solution.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdy2ydW2DB4&mode=related&search=

some good tips on fertz and flushing


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fertilizing the marijuana plant is different than feeding it. Feeding provides it with basic nutrients needed in order for it to live, while fertilizers make it grow bountifully and give consistently high yields. 

Fertilizers are basically of two kinds - chemical or organic. Fertilizers can be something as subtle as all - purpose plant food. 

Mulches can be mixed into the soil or scattered carefully on top of the plant, or mixed into the soil. 

Manures (animal droppings) are a rich source of fertilizer. Among the favorites are cow manure, horse manure, bat guano, rabbit droppings, and worm castings. OR LLAMA DUNG- NO smell!

These are strong and can burn the plants, so they must be well - mixed with soil and placed deep into, or at the bottom of, the container or hole the marijuana plant is in. 

Dolomite lime is a long - time farmers` favorite. Lime is essential to maintaining the proper soil pH. 

Seaweed, or kelp, is becoming increasingly popular as an inexpensive, very effective fertilizer. 

Blood meal and bone meal are very popular fertilizers. These enhance both foliage and flowers, which result in higher yields. 

Commercial gardening fertilizers come in different ratios of N-P-K. Used at different stages of growth, these will make the plant grow stronger and sturdier, as well as more productive. 

Bloom boosters are a long - time favorite of the marijuana grower, as these produce more and bigger flowers and budsites.


----------

